# New AW set



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

There is a new AW set at Genuine Hotrod again. It has 2 new Camaro Pro Stock cars.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

many slots said:


> There is a new AW set at Genuine Hotrod again. It has 2 new Camaro Pro Stock cars.


Another drag strip?


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

It would be great if in future they come with a reaction time measurement and display.
Well just an idea...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

alpink said:


> http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


Just the down side of the timing system is this ............ *Not compatible with the slower HO pancake style chassis and some older non-magnet 1:32 scale cars. *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

taz, you didn't read everything. there is now an optical sensor array available, I have been using one all fall, named after our very own BondoMan. it DOES read all cars and there is no additional charge for this if you order the base system and request the LED "BONDOMAN" SENSORS.
you merely need to scroll down or look around the site a little more for information on the newer sensors. when I bought my first one with an additional sensor for drag racing, the BONDOMAN sensors were NOT available and I had to purchase them separately later. now the optical "BONDOMAN" sensors are an option on the site and in fact, I just received my SECOND complete drag timing system with the optical sensors only.
there are other threads discussing the pros and cons of this device and many wonderful posts about what folks think.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*BONDOMAN photo eye sensor*

*Product Update News!!
Our new finger-friendly Bondoman Photo Eyes are in!
More durable and easier than ever to calibrate.*​
quoted right from the page I linked a little bit down the page.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea I emailed about it after I seen what I put then found it way down the page more.


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

many slots said:


> There is a new AW set at Genuine Hotrod again. It has 2 new Camaro Pro Stock cars.


Hello, if anyone has bought this set, could you please post a picture of the other set-only Camaro? And a picture of the set box?

BTW, I looked at their site and it seems that last year, they also sold another exclusive set, with 2 "Summit" Pontiac Pro-Stock: one dark red (same as the regular release), and one with a lighter shade of red (set-only). Can anyone share a picture of the light red car and the box too?

Thanks !!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The first Summit set cars are a little diffrernt from the Summit P/S from the 1st NHRA cars.

And the 2nd Summit set cars have a big bowtie on the roof.(which the earlier cars do not).


----------

